# Alternatives to Learning Tower?



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

I would love a Learning Tower for my 3 year old so that she isn't always underfoot and can see what I do in the kitchen, bu I can't afford one. Even the used ones sell for full price. Are there any good and safe alternatives for a very clumsy toddler that us poor folks can afford? A chair is too dangerous for her.


----------



## Sonneva (Jun 12, 2008)

We were planning to build one using this plan:

http://ana-white.com/2010/12/helping-tower.html

It says you can do it for $20


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

The kitchen helper is a good alternative if you can't/don't want to make one.


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

I have made one from the same plans that a PP posted. It has worked out great. And yeah, it cost me about $25 in wood (in Canada).

It wasn't that difficult to make. I didn't make it foldable, because I believe it is more sturdy without brackets.

My DD LOVES it. and so does any toddler that comes over.

It is so sturdy, and she can get right up at the counter.

I am going to get some chalkboard paint, a peice of plywood and some hooks and make a chalkboard/easle to hang off the side.


----------

